# If you could have any pet...



## Kioskask (May 14, 2016)

Soooo, if you could have ANY pet in the entire world, what would it be?

I would have a Chinchilla.


----------



## xofrats (May 14, 2016)

A fennec fox! <3


----------



## Kioskask (May 14, 2016)

xofrats said:


> A fennec fox! <3


I forgot about those... I'm ditching the Chinchilla and going with one of those instead!


----------



## xofrats (May 14, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I forgot about those... I'm ditching the Chinchilla and going with one of those instead!


 Lol xD  Hopefully someone else will pick up the chinchillas.


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

You.


----------



## Somnium (May 14, 2016)

a big horny sparklewolf.

Speaking of real pets, a normal husky will do it.


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> a big horny sparklewolf.


So, you? I'd take it.


----------



## Kioskask (May 14, 2016)

Wither said:


> So, you? I'd take it.


Well... this has changed quickly...


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2016)

there are a few i have in mind -

wait, what are we talking about? :v


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

Ricky said:


> there are a few i have in mind -
> 
> wait, what are we talking about? :v


Cute animals and sex slaves. 
Y'know. The usual.


----------



## Somnium (May 14, 2016)

Wither said:


> So, you? I'd take it.



I always wanted to have a master


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2016)

Wither said:


> Cute animals and sex slaves.



Yeah, I think my interpretation was obviously the latter ;3

Not worrying about pets until I get an apartment.



Somnium said:


> I always wanted to have a master



Oh, so *you would* be the one taking it >:3

_I know what you want_.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 14, 2016)

xofrats said:


> A fennec fox! <3


Hi. I am NOT being your pet.


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Well... this has changed quickly...


Someone underestimated furries.


----------



## Kioskask (May 14, 2016)

Wither said:


> Someone underestimated furries.


That's very true.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 14, 2016)

I want a pet Gamecube.


----------



## Notkastar (May 14, 2016)

A baby chocobo, Without a doubt ~ u ~


----------



## Yukkie (May 14, 2016)

A ferret. ' w';;; Or a small owl. Or a chinchilla. Those are v cute. ^^


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

Serious answer? A less rotted, smaller Crocodile Wolf
He'd be cute. Like, actually. I think it's cute.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 14, 2016)

A lyrebird


----------



## Atelier (May 14, 2016)

Wither said:


> Serious answer? A less rotted, smaller Crocodile Wolf
> He'd be cute. Like, actually. I think it's cute.



This is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.

I think I'd want a fox because I am unbelievably basic, but also a tegu because I think they're cute and they have a weird little waddle about them.


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 14, 2016)

If not Telephone, then i would want a cat/fox hybrid as my pet.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

Fictional or nonfictional?


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Atelier said:


> This is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.


I have a thing for the long snouts/mouths. They're amazing <3


----------



## Simo (May 15, 2016)

An Alaskan Malamute. Or even a team of them, I been dogsledding a few times, and it was amazingly fun. But also a lot of work/effort, at the same time.

Or a skunk...our neighbors had a descented pet skunk, and she was amazingly friendly, and mischievous.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 15, 2016)

A roc, a giant bird to fly me anywhere, to protect me and eat my enemies!


----------



## Pillownose (May 15, 2016)

I want a dodo bird


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> A roc, a giant bird to fly me anywhere, to protect me and eat my enemies!


Oh god, yes. Could you imagine how comfortable those feathers would be to lay in?


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> Oh god, yes. Could you imagine how comfortable those feathers would be to lay in?


Sounds itchy tbh


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Froofle McDooflebootle said:


> Sounds itchy tbh


Feathers aren't itchy..?
What birds have you been around?


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

A very itchy variety of bird apparently


----------



## Simo (May 15, 2016)

On second thought, if there were such a thing as a 'domesticated' version, then a Fossa would be my # 1 pick...cutest animal on the planet! (aide from us skunks)


----------



## Kioskask (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fictional or nonfictional?


Either.


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 15, 2016)

If I could, I would love to have a cougar with me (big cat to snuggle with every night)

I wouldn't mind having a fennec fox, red fox, or an arctic fox


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Either.


In that case, a Dragon. You don't mess with someone that has a pet Dragon.


----------



## Kioskask (May 15, 2016)

Cougar_Vee said:


> If I could, I would love to have a cougar with me (big cat to snuggle with every night)
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a fennec fox, red fox, or an arctic fox


Fennec foxes are adorable :3


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 15, 2016)

For fictional animals I'd have to say either a Griffin, Kirin or Angel Dragon

For real animals....well an owl, raven, maned wolf or a tiger


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

I have a pet white albino python.

I keep it in my middle pocket. *points down at pants*


----------



## Kioskask (May 15, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I have a pet white albino python.
> 
> I keep it in my middle pocket. *points down at pants*


I knew someone would say something like that ._.


----------



## Somnium (May 15, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I have a pet white albino python.
> 
> I keep it in my middle pocket. *points down at pants*



I wonder how venomous it is


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 15, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I wonder how venomous it is



I heard they can cause nausea, headaches, and mood swings.


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Pythons aren't venomous. They suffocate you. 
There's a breath play joke here somewhere.


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> Pythons aren't venomous. They suffocate you.


_
You_ _won't_ _die_...

How is your gag reflex? :V



Wither said:


> There's a breath play joke here somewhere.



... hope you're happy >:3


----------



## Kioskask (May 15, 2016)

These are some odd pets you lot are coming up with...


----------



## Somnium (May 15, 2016)

While they may be strange but they are the best to play with


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Somnium said:


> While they may be strange but they are the best to play with



Trust me, you'll _love _mine ;3

~<3 ~<3 ~<3


----------



## Kioskask (May 15, 2016)

This really wasn't how I intended this thread to work xD


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> This really wasn't how I intended this thread to work xD



Welcome to FAF! xD


----------



## Somnium (May 15, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Trust me, you'll _love _mine ;3
> 
> ~<3 ~<3 ~<3



oh stop, you're making my mouth water!


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Pythons are a little big for me. I'm no size queen when it comes to reptiles. I prefer my snakes at a bit more manageable size, myself. Call me crazy.


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> Pythons are a little big for me.



That's what my ex- used to say x3

... we still made it work.


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Ricky said:


> That's what my ex- used to say x3


I mean, I could handle a python. I've had to deal with a few larger snakes. They're not that big of a pain to care for. I just... I dunno. I don't care what size it is. Unless it's a micro-snake 





It's just awkward when your finger is bigger than your snake, y'know?


----------



## Somnium (May 15, 2016)

it looks like a big worm


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Somnium said:


> it looks like a big worm


And I'd rather not have a worm as a pet


----------



## Somnium (May 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> And I'd rather not have a worm as a pet



mhm, it might get lost somewhere


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 15, 2016)

Prolly a corsac fox.


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

bumblebee


----------



## εїзRattieεїз (May 15, 2016)

A Ring Tailed Lemur without a doubt  My favourite animals in the world gahhh I love them so much. I've never even seen one in person


----------



## Kioskask (May 15, 2016)

εїзRattieεїз said:


> A Ring Tailed Lemur without a doubt  My favourite animals in the world gahhh I love them so much. I've never even seen one in person


Awww, they're sooooo cute!


----------



## Julen (May 17, 2016)

A german shepherd dog


----------



## Ilya (May 17, 2016)

Wolf, but only if I would live in a own house somewhere in a forest or in a big field. That it could live outside and walk all the day.

Ha! Homo sapiens )  A wife, I need a wife)


----------



## Birdbf (May 19, 2016)

Button quails! A handful of button quails. They're very tiny and cute.


----------



## Traven V (May 19, 2016)

a fox or a wolf would be neat.


----------



## WildFrontier (May 19, 2016)

I'd take a wolf pack whose pet I could be


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 19, 2016)

...a human......
*random noise coming from outside*

WHO THE FUCK WAS THAT...


----------



## Julen (May 20, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> ...a human......
> *random noise coming from outside*
> 
> WHO THE FUCK WAS THAT...


HELP!
THIS GUY KIDNAPPED ME!
CALL THE COPS!


----------



## Cyco-Dude (May 29, 2016)

i'd like to get another german shepherd dog some day. awesome breed.


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 29, 2016)

a dragon!!

but if i couldnt manage a dragon i would settle for a fennec fox


----------



## Crestego (May 30, 2016)

*Stares intently at question; cracks knuckles*

Alright, my time has come (forgive me for I will sin your ears). First, I would start by trying to get my poochies back... we had to give them up due to money constraints and where we live. If they aren't adopted yet, I would take them back in a heartbeat.

Now for more realism. 5 gallon betta fish tank, easy first pick. Next, I would have 2 10-20 tanks, one fresh water and one salt water. I'm not fully decided on the species that I would keep in those yet, but i'll have plenty of time to debate while I set up a Goldfish pond! I would LOVE 3-4 rats, large as hell wall mount for their cage. When it comes to dogs, they are a given and we will adopt probably around 2-3; depending on what we could handle. Finally, for the more foreign pets, I would LOVE to start owning reptiles, which would start with a bearded dragon. I'm a little on the fence with the pick, but I feel as if it be an enlightening pet. :3

Also chickens.... we are going to own chickens one day; and one of them will just be mine for a pet (as in we wouldn't butcher her once she stops laying eggs). I'd be tempted to own a goat, because they are pretty high up there with animal favorites (I mean they defy gravity and stomach acid on a consistent basis, they're super-animals). However, i'd probably skip out with the amount of animals I plan to own. X3

I'm the crazy cat lady with all pets BUT cats... I would definitely own a cat or two if they didn't literally kill me... and I do mean that literally. Lel


----------



## StemTheDeer (May 30, 2016)

Probably a fox or an owl, they're just so adorable! x3


----------



## Zipline (May 30, 2016)

I want a reindeer! :3
They are so tasty... :L


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I want a reindeer! :3
> They are so tasty... :L



I would have Zipline, because he'd probably be both comical and obedient!

Or else, an Anteater, because I keep seeing more and more ants here.


----------



## Wither (May 30, 2016)

Simo said:


> I would have Zipline.


Hot.


----------



## StellaBellePepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Ive wanted a hedgehog for 2 years but theyre illegal to own in pennsylvania x(


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2016)

Also: A (descented) Skunk. Our neighbors had one, and it was the cutest thing ever! As cute as me, even. About as tame as a cat, less skittish that most bunnies.


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 7, 2016)

I would have a _CHAIN CHOMP!




_


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 7, 2016)

I'd really like to have a tarantula.


----------



## Makin Pancakes (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm hoping to get an angora rabbit soon. A little fluffy wool producer.


----------



## modfox (Jun 8, 2016)

HUMAN! awwwww humans are soo cute. how they stand up on two legs instead of four.
AAAHHH i wonder about my own mental status.


----------



## Souva (Jun 8, 2016)

All of these I have planned for the future, hehe; green anaconda, leucistic Burmese python, lavender albino retic, coastal carpet, a high red or a t neg or a chrome head blood Python (or one of the jet black short tails), Mexican black kingsnake,  longicauda boa, Biak GTP,  woman python, cave racer, and viper boa. All these guys are pretty obtainable. 

What I really want and probably will never lay hands on is a Boelens python, a Dominican red mountain boa, Bahamian silver boa, bamboo ratsnake, and a macklot python... to name a few.

Venomous wise I would kill for a  broad banded copperhead. Either a gaboon viper or a rhino viper would be great too... not to mention eyelash viper... Carolina locality pygmy rattlesnake... hnng. I love vipers. Gotta find a lesbian who's okay with snakes to marry.

Otherwise, I want a croc skink, Savanna monitor, and a knight anole..... tarantulas and parrots are also great. Fish wise I reeeeally want an arowana. And a Moray eel.

My house will be a zoo, assuming I'm financially stable enough to sustain all these critters.


----------



## StellaBellePepper (Jun 8, 2016)

I have never wanted a bird that much until i went to the pet store yesterday and played with like four of them, i had a giant blue macaw on my head xD  I want a bird so bad now haha


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 8, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I am deeply disturbed.
> I shall kill all spiders I come across.



Spiders are nature's pest control.


----------



## Storok (Jun 8, 2016)

i would get a rhino


----------



## Nemnth (Jun 8, 2016)

A dragon! ^-^


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

I want a sentient pineapple. They are natures football!


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2016)

Does an m16a1 count as a pet?


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 8, 2016)

^ Metal fetish, huh?


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh god why....


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 8, 2016)

A man named Jayne came to mind. He loved Vera.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> ^ Metal fetish, huh?


If you look up metal fetish, you are going to have a bad time. DX


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> ^ Metal fetish, huh?


Jeez. I don't like m16s that much


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> If you look up metal fetish, you are going to have a bad time. DX



I understand the term, I used it in jest. Apologies if I overstepped any boundaries.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> I understand the term, I used it in jest. Apologies if I overstepped any boundaries.


? .3. Just mean there are spooky pictures on there.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> You have no idea how tempted I am to look this up now...


This sums it up. What happens when you have a metal fetish.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Too late.
> 
> You've stripped me of my innocence


She enjoyed sexually assaulting metal so much she became molten metal!


----------



## malibu (Jun 8, 2016)

Assuming it would be tame and I'd have the room for a large enclosure, I'd want a lion.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

malibu said:


> Assuming it would be tame and I'd have the room for a large enclosure, I'd want a lion.


He is tame but be careful, he can be a bit too friendly... ._.


----------



## malibu (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> He is tame but be careful, he can be a bit too friendly... ._.



Thank god for neutering.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 8, 2016)

The plan is to get a Shiba Inu when I move out, currently there isn't enough room for a third dog in my house.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> The plan is to get a Shiba Inu when I move out, currently there isn't enough room for a third dog in my house.


I see what you mean, it must be a VERY big house for that cutey. X3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I see what you mean, it must be a VERY big house for that cutey. X3



like 20 pounds of fluff!


----------



## Zipline (Jun 9, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> like 20 pounds of fluff!


10/10 Would feed again. ;3 Such a soft doggy! :'D


----------



## Zipline (Jun 9, 2016)

lolz, 39 pages of spam bots XD


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 15, 2016)

A gray wolf.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 15, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Nice and simple.


Just the way I like it.


----------



## lyar (Jun 15, 2016)

Any pet huh? How about a huma--I mean a kangaroo that does NOT want to mutilate me. It can attack other people though. Now if I could pick extinct creatures too, I'd pick some type of raptor that has feathers.


----------



## lyar (Jun 15, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Like this?


Yus. That exactly. Thank you.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

probably a wolf as well that is TAME!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 17, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> They're sooo cute :3


Indeed they are :3

Gotta love that my "dream" pet is a domesticated dog XD


----------



## Foxxorz (Jul 4, 2016)

Naturally, the Foxxorz would like a red foxxorz. :3c I would teach it to argue with me.


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jul 4, 2016)

I'd like to have a dragon as a pet. But if a dragon doesn't count, then I'd pick a crocodile.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 5, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> A dragon would be soooooo difficult to look after!


Are you sure? Does one really need to care for a giant, fire-breathing dinosaur? There's only so much you can do.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 5, 2016)

I would have Sergei Nohomo as my pet, but he'll probably shitpost all over my room


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

We talkin' fictional or real?

If real I wouldn't mind a tame panther, tiger or a cheetah. They are pretty much only large cats with a bit more temperament. 
Or a fox. Fennec foxes are cute as hell too. 

If fictional, a dragon. BURN THY NON-BELIEVERS! Could fly all over 'n shit.
Or a Chocobo would be awesome, too. Could travel a lot, too, because fuck cars.


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jul 6, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> A dragon would be soooooo difficult to look after!


I have to agree, that's why it's mostly just wishful thinking and the rest of it is probably relief that I don't really need to do that.  A tiny dragon would be a better option for me though.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 4, 2016)

Lioness


----------



## Zipline (Oct 4, 2016)

I would get a slightly larger than average lobster.





who just haaaapppeennis to be a japanese superhero (villain?)


----------



## Jarren (Oct 5, 2016)

If it could be tamed and house broken, I'd go with a South American giant otter.


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 6, 2016)

While there are a number of species of tamed (taught to love humans) foxes, there are also domesticated (bred to love humans) foxes. They're very fluffy, and I plan on adopting one at some point ^~^


----------



## LycanTheory (Oct 6, 2016)

I wanna pet werewolf.


----------



## Mobius (Oct 6, 2016)

Swiss Shepherd. They're like German Shepherds except they have all-white fur.


----------



## Orgunis (Oct 7, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Soooo, if you could have ANY pet in the entire world, what would it be?



A squirrel :3


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 8, 2016)

A red fox and a giant fruit bat/flying fox.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 8, 2016)

I would enjoy my girlfriend also being my pet, but she doesn't have the headspace for it.
So I will settle for being hers<3


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 8, 2016)

A Savannah cat.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 8, 2016)

Alduin


----------



## Stormi (Oct 8, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> While there are a number of species of tamed (taught to love humans) foxes, there are also domesticated (bred to love humans) foxes. They're very fluffy, and I plan on adopting one at some point ^~^



This. So much this. Although it's not financially out of my reach to obtain a domesticated fox I'm not comfortable with eating away half of my savings on an exotic animal either.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

I would love a Wolf. They are just beautiful!!


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 8, 2016)

I would love to have a Fox as a pet / buddy  either a red or maybe a fennec ^^.   But first I'd need a house so I could build a proper pen rather than apartment dwelling. 
Sadly in my state you cannot own a fox unless you run a fur farm which is kinda fucked up in my opinion.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 8, 2016)

The even sillier part of that law is that we have reds, grays, and kits native to this state but you cannot have one as a pet >.<    Though I have had a lil gray pop up and hang out with me for a bit while I was camping alone once, lil dude even let me pat his head it was pawsome, and one of the reasons I went fox with my sona.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 8, 2016)

A  sex slave Lioness still.


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 9, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> While there are a number of species of tamed (taught to love humans) foxes, there are also domesticated (bred to love humans) foxes. They're very fluffy, and I plan on adopting one at some point ^~^


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 9, 2016)

But you can't have one as a pet in Texas.


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 9, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> But you can't have one as a pet in Texas.





Zenoth said:


> The even sillier part of that law is that we have reds, grays, and kits native to this state but you cannot have one as a pet >.<    Though I have had a lil gray pop up and hang out with me for a bit while I was camping alone once, lil dude even let me pat his head it was pawsome, and one of the reasons I went fox with my sona.


It sounds like we're all moving to Indiana then. Their laws are the most fox friendly.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 10, 2016)

Or maybe Canada where these cute marble foxes hang out.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

Would definitely love to have a couple of Tibetan mastiffs


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 10, 2016)

A couple of ferrets. :3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

Huskies.... like 10 huskies...
... yeah that should be enough...


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Huskies.... like 10 huskies...
> ... yeah that should be enough...


Lol!! 2000 ferrets. X3


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 10, 2016)

well..... a skunk ^^


----------



## Notkastar (Oct 10, 2016)

I Want A Puppy
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 10, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> I Want A Puppy
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


......niiiice doggiieeee


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 10, 2016)

Realistic Pet wise, I'd want a Fox.
Fantasy Pet wise, I'd want a pet Dinosaur XD


----------



## DizzyDice (Oct 12, 2016)

Real pet: I want a green macaw
Fantasy: A gryphon! Or a shapeshifter shadow parrot.


----------



## MassacraHamster (Oct 13, 2016)

I really want a tarantula or more. I even have the room to make a nice shelf for tarantulas in my apartment, but I'm just mildly terrified, not because of the spiders, lord no, I love spiders, but what if they get sick? I'm not sure I would have the heart to end them.


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 16, 2016)

rayn said:


> I really want a tarantula or more. I even have the room to make a nice shelf for tarantulas in my apartment, but I'm just mildly terrified, not because of the spiders, lord no, I love spiders, but what if they get sick? I'm not sure I would have the heart to end them.


*Walks into Rayn's apartment, sees the Spider shelf and...


----------



## alucardcanidae (Oct 16, 2016)

I really really would love to have a pet owl one day. Owls are just amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2016)

American black-tailed jackrabbit. They're so cool.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Oct 17, 2016)

Real animal: Bearded vulture, reticulated python, or tiger.
Not real: Mofo dragon bitches.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 25, 2016)

A capybara or an aardwolf.


----------



## wishai (Oct 26, 2016)

Pet?!
You want to taunt me?
Only fellow... 
Pet, sound without freedom
Wonder!


----------

